# Resetting the Spektrum DX6



## fluke

QUESTION: I have been following the directions for resetting
the standard DX6 (non I model ) transmitter but no beep or changes. Here is what I have been doing ----

*STRANGE POINT::::THIS DOES NOT MAKE SENSE:: How do you set a program to delete when the unit starts in the 'OFF'
mode?.... HUH??*
:
:
DATA RESET:
:
Before using the Data Reset function, it is important to enter the model
selection function and select the desired model number (1–10) for which you want to 
reprogram to the factory settings.
:
:
ACCESSING THE DATA RESET FUNCTION:
1. Press the SCROLL and INCREASE buttons up simultaneously and hold.
2. Turn on the transmitter to enter the System mode.
3. Press the SCROLL button up until "RST" appears on the screen.
4. Press the CHANNEL and INCREASE buttons simultaneously to reset the data. (To
con¿rm that the
selected model's programming has been reset, a beep will sound and the model
number will
momentarily disappear from the screen.)
5. Press the SCROLL button to access the Model Select function.
6. To exit, press the SCROLL and INCREASE buttons up simultaneously
:
:
Awh gee still nothing happens....any ideas?? Thanks.


----------



## fluke

Scratch that on the DX6 reset....The 'BEEP' is not 
always present on the Spektrum Models.


----------



## NygDan

Where is increase button located on my DX6E?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

https://www.spektrumrc.com/ProdInfo/Files/DX6_Maunal.pdf page 8


----------

